# The Bushes visit New Orleans



## JBKing

This is just too good to pass up. :lol: 

Bogy this is for you....


----------



## Bogy

Now that's what I call funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichW

Give a man a fish, and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish, and he will want to be president.


----------



## n8dagr8

Look out behind you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick

IMO, in very poor taste.

This is not a time for jokes about New Orleans when people are being rescued and families are suffering and still trying to find their children.


----------



## RichW

What, and put 100 editorial cartoonists out of a job! This is an editorial about Bush, not about the tragedy. But I wouldn't expect you to see the humor.

There was a great editorial cartoon put out by the Universal Press Syndicate on September 9.


----------



## Bogy

Nick said:


> IMO, in very poor taste.
> 
> This is not a time for jokes about New Orleans when people are being rescued and families are suffering and still trying to find their children.


Nick, there have been a hundred threads in this forum that were in very poor taste. But they were aimed at Democrats so you thought they were funny. Your bias is showing again.


----------



## Bogy

mainedish said:


> It's really funny. Not the President, The low lifes looting in the background.


You must have very good eyes. I can hardly see the people. They don't appear to be carrying anything. Do you assume they are looting because they appear to be black? Perhaps they are just hoping to "find" some food like white people do.


----------



## Nick

Bogy said:


> Nick, there have been a hundred threads in this forum that were in very poor taste. But they were aimed at Democrats so you thought they were funny. Your bias is showing again.


Again?

If my bias isn't showing all the time, then I'm not dressed properly.


----------



## HD921

I thought it was in very good taste. I happen to like the taste of stripped Bass alot


----------



## ntexasdude

Something's just not right about that picture. It was oppresively hot in the days following the catastrophe. Why are they wearing coats? I think the picture could be a fake.


----------



## Bogy

ntexasdude said:


> Something's just not right about that picture. It was oppresively hot in the days following the catastrophe. Why are they wearing coats? I think the picture could be a fake.


What gave it away? The 747 coming in for a water landing right behind them? :lol:


----------



## n8dagr8

ntexasdude said:


> Something's just not right about that picture. It was oppresively hot in the days following the catastrophe. Why are they wearing coats? I think the picture could be a fake.


 :lol:

on a more serious note. come'on, change that avatar, that dog scares the crap out of me!  (kidding, it makes me laugh)


----------



## bobsupra

Don't you just love father/son bonding. "Look mom, dinner for the underprivileged."


----------



## Geronimo

I could seee it if someone objects to EVERY fake picture dealing with the NO trgedy posted here. But it is hard to believe that the fake pictures of Mayor Nagin were not offensive and this is. 

That shot is obviously fake and was not even as mean spirited as the others. Personally I don't care for any of them but objecting to this one alone seens suspicious.


----------



## JM Anthony

Geronimo said:


> . . . That shot is obviously fake and was not even as mean spirited as the others. Personally I don't care for any of them but objecting to this one alone seens suspicious.


I think you may be on to something there, Chief.


----------



## Bogy

mainedish said:


> I do have good eyes. They are looting. I don't see how they could be doing anything else. That part is not fake.


:lol: Hate is so certain.


----------



## mainedish

Bogy said:


> :lol: Hate is so certain.


I hate looting.
I hate crime.
i don't care if the person who breaks the law is black or white.
Calling me a racist is sad but typical.


----------



## FTA Michael

Is this image a Rorschach test? I see several people in waist-deep water. It looks like the tallest person in the left group is carrying a child. If anyone else is carrying anything, I can't make out what it might be.

So are these people looking for higher ground? Looking for medical attention? I can't tell what they're doing.


----------



## Bogy

mainedish said:


> I hate looting.
> I hate crime.
> i don't care if the person who breaks the law is black or white.
> Calling me a racist is sad but typical.


I didn't call you a racist. I believe you hate anyone who is not a right wing Republican equally.

Like carload, I see a group of people standing outside a store, but I don't see anyone carrying anything. I don't know how you can be so sure that they are looting. You just look at the picture and cannot imaging them doing anything BUT looting. That sounds like hate to me, not based on any kind of facts.


----------



## Geronimo

It is very important that we go after the looters in fake pictures. otherwise people might talk about something else.


----------



## n8dagr8

Geronimo said:


> It is very important that we go after the looters in fake pictures. otherwise people might talk about something else.


I'm just shocked that "the left" isn't crying that the Bush's hate fish and that PETA isn't protesting the unethical treatment of fish. Also, I want some proof that they have the proper permits to fish in those waters! :lol:


----------



## Geronimo

To the best of my knowledge no permit is required to fish on the streets of New Orleans. Poor city planning I guess.


----------



## JM Anthony

Bogy said:


> I didn't call you a racist. . . . .


If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck . . . .


----------



## JM Anthony

Geronimo said:


> To the best of my knowledge no permit is required to fish on the streets of New Orleans. Poor city planning I guess.


And a missed revenue opportunity.


----------



## Bogy

People think I don't like Bush, but I am sure my son and I could have a great time fishing with George and George. As long as we didn't talk about politics.


----------



## Richard King

> If anyone else is carrying anything, I can't make out what it might be.


I see an IPod in the right hand of that guy on the left.


----------



## JM Anthony

Richard King said:


> I see an IPod in the right hand of that guy on the left.


Richard, you need glasses. That's a rod and reel and they're in his right hand.

John


----------



## JBKing

I found another picture from Bush's visit......


----------



## Geronimo

Ummm welll.... somebody taught him. He may not have gotten it from Michael Moore though.


----------



## JBKing

mainedish said:


> I see on the right side of the picture what happens when you vote for democrats in New Orleans. That part is real. The mayor got out . The mayors friends got out. But how about the voters? What a shame that democrats have to post fake pictures to make a point. Michael Moore has taught you well.


 Take a minute to look at a few of my posts, and you will realize you just insulted me by implying I am a democrat!  

Regardless of who might be President at the time, I thought the first picture was hilarious! If this was under Clinton's watch with Clinton shown fishing, it would have been just as funny, yet under those circumstances, I think a few more people might have 'gotten' the joke. But then we probably would have had a few people switch sides and suddenly say the Clinton photo wasn't funny.

Yes, Bogy, some of us conservatives actually have a sense of humor. :lol:

Then to add more fodder for the ensuing argument, I posted another picture today I just received in an email.  I couldn't wait to see you guys go at it again, but I never dreamed someone would accuse me of being a democrat. :eek2: :barf: Some of you really need to lighten up!

And for the first and (probably) only time  --- I agree with Bogy!

Chief, any luck on finding the 'real' looters yet?


----------



## ntexasdude

JBKing said:


> ........Some of you really need to lighten up!............


I could stand to lose about 10 pounds.


----------



## bobsupra

Seems like some folks are a mighty touchy about humour.


----------



## mainedish

The pictures are fake. Like the Clinton Marriage.


----------



## Bogy

bobsupra said:


> Seems like some folks are a mighty touchy about humour.


mainedish seems to get most of his information from #2, the internet. :lol:


----------



## Bogy

mainedish said:


> The pictures are fake.


Really? :lol:
Like all the pictures posted about Democrats are real :lol: :lol:



> Like the Clinton Marriage.


Its as real as they want it to be. It is a man married to a woman, a different gender couple, who produced a child, one of the only reasons fundamentalists accept for marriage. Sounds like a "real" marriage to me. :lol:


----------



## mainedish

Bogy said:


> Really? :lol:
> Like all the pictures posted about Democrats are real :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its as real as they want it to be. It is a man married to a woman, a different gender couple, who produced a child, one of the only reasons fundamentalists accept for marriage. Sounds like a "real" marriage to me. :lol:


Hillary is a woman?

My mistake.


----------



## Bogy

mainedish said:


> Hillary is a woman?
> 
> My mistake.


And you claimed to have good eyes. :lol:


----------



## Mike D-CO5

" Hillary is a woman?"





Yes, but she has the Balls in the family. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo

Mike D-CO5 said:


> " Hillary is a woman?"
> 
> Yes, but she has the Balls in the family. :lol:


wow people who post fake picures complaining about someone else doing it and then dragging Michael Moore and the Clintons into it as a smokescreen. Then ther is the obligatory reference to same sex marriages. Can we squeeze in a reference to abortion or evolution too?


----------



## Richard King

> I found another picture from Bush's visit......


I think the reaction of the woman in the picture is because of his singing abilities.

"What would you do if I sang out of tune?"


----------



## Richard King

> What a shame that democrats have to post fake pictures to make a point. Michael Moore has taught you well.


Don't go insulting cousin JB.


----------



## olgeezer

On a more serious apolitical note:

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/40512


----------



## Bogy

olgeezer said:


> On a more serious apolitical note:
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/node/40512


I was going to say that it would be hard to find much in the nominee's record to question, but then I read the rest of the article.


----------



## JM Anthony

ntexasdude said:


> I could stand to lose about 10 pounds.


I'm with you 'dude, only in my case truth be told I could stand to lose closer to 30 pounds.


----------



## JM Anthony

I've heard Dubya sing and he's no Elvis.


----------



## Bogy

JM Anthony said:


> I'm with you 'dude, only in my case truth be told I could stand to lose closer to 30 pounds.


I could stand to lose 30 pounds. A couple of times. :lol:

Then again, I stand 6'5" and people tell me I look OK. It isn't like I'm carrying the extra weight on a 5 foot frame.


----------



## n8dagr8

and yet another....


----------



## Geronimo

Bogy said:


> I could stand to lose 30 pounds. A couple of times. :lol:
> 
> Then again, I stand 6'5" and people tell me I look OK. It isn't like I'm carrying the extra weight on a 5 foot frame.


Well then you are closer to God than I am even without a cannon.


----------



## Bogy

n8dagr8 said:


> and yet another....


I wonder if that one is real? :lol:


----------



## Bogy

Geronimo said:


> Well then you are closer to God than I am even without a cannon.


Just remember what RichW always says, besides "Eating pork is an abomination." "No man stands so tall as when he stoops to help a child." Some of us just gotta stoop further.


----------



## RichW

ntexasdude said:


> I could stand to lose about 10 pounds.


Its the pork fat, I tell ya!


----------



## ntexasdude

Like I said in another thread Rich, we grow our own cows down here.  I don't eat too many pigs but if I wanted I could go shoot one tonight. They run wild here, like packs of dogs.


----------



## RichW

ntexasdude said:


> Like I said in another thread Rich, we grow our own cows down here.  I don't eat too many pigs but if I wanted I could go shoot one tonight. They run wild here, like packs of dogs.


I'm a likin' ya more and more, dude! 

I used to go boar hunting in the Florida panhandle years ago. There you hunt from a platform in a tree. My bother-in-law shot one and in his excitement to get to his kill he step forward, forgetting he was in a tree and fell about 15 ft to the ground. Luckily the branches slowed his fall so he came out of it only with bruises to his arms and legs... and his pride.

So watch that first step!


----------



## Nick

It's not the fall, but that sudden stop at the bottom.


----------

